# Going to The Clink in May



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Just booked The Clink In Auchtermuchty for Fri 27th Sat 28th May. It's a wee CL with 5 hardstandings, peaceful and quiet so I am told. We are going to a dogshow on Sun 29th. If anyone else is in the vicinity or the campsite would be delighted to meet up!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I might manage to join you, OH is due back in Scotland sometime round then so will have to check first. It's a lovely little site and very friendly owners

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Guid auld Auchtershoogle, eh. 

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> Guid auld Auchtershoogle, eh.
> 
> Dougie.


Och aye the noo och aye!!! :lol:



> I might manage to join you, OH is due back in Scotland sometime round then so will have to check first. It's a lovely little site and very friendly owners
> 
> Chris


Chris would be lovely if you and OH could manage. Am pleased to hear you say site is nice as couldn't find much about it although there was a couple of reviews that were good!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Auchtermuchty despite its name, is in a nice area - unspoilt (Fife-speak for backward :lol and welcoming ("ye'll have had yer tea..."). 

Dougie.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I think I did put the site in the database on here - Ken and Rosemarie have owned MHs for years and give you a lovely welcome. The site is in a beautiful spot with lots of walking in the forest round about but what ever you do don't just put the coordinates into the satnav and set off - you might end up down a forestry track! Follow the road directions and you will be OK.
I suspect it will just be me and dog, his lordship has to be in Seattle till the Friday/Saturday

Chris


----------

